# question about Delta Scald Guard shower faucetts



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a Delta shower faucett (scaldguard) that is for a handicap shower. At the college where I work ,The shower is operated by the handle on left side of tub/shower then the tub is operated by a individual handle also. My question, the shower has nothing but hot water I have changed th Delta cartridge and the 2 springs and boots. Still nothing but hot water, I have not fooled with many of these. the ones I have repaired replaced cartridge and everything was fine, just wanting some input.
Thanks


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Doe the tub only have cold water????? I had to ask.........(I might need to physically pull myself away from the computer)


seriously..you need to check 1st that you have cold water to the fixture and rule that out.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

seriously, Yes it does have cold water supplied to it. :thumbsup:
maybe I need to get away from the puter


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

On the valve body to the right side of the cartridge there is a cylinder shaped part of the casting with a screw on cap. That is the pressure balancing section inside there is a spool valve that should be moving back and forth balancing the pressures of the hot and cold. Its jammed up to one side allowing only the hot to come through.

It's quite common when a valve doesn't get used for a while.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Red that sounds like a Moen...(http://www.masterplumber.net/delta_scald.htm) the Delta doesnt have it ./..or Im way off my game tonite which is more likely.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

If its a newer single handle monitor or newer then the pressure balance is in the plastic cartridge and replacing it should do it.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

stillaround that is the one in the link you posted i am talking about, I guess it could be trash in the cold side, I replaced cartridge and springs and boots.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah it might be me...
The pressure balancing is either going to be in the cartridge or off to the side.
I can never remember which is which on the deltas but I know it when I see it...
I've got some kinda memory block on them...:laughing:

If it has this then it's on the side.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just remembered got the old cartridge out in the truck
here is a picture


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

another


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That's a 600 series Delta cartridge and that set screw is the thermal stop, nothing else.


Those cartridges rarely fail other than the facings where the seat cups ride against gets warped.


Whenever you have a situation where a faucet is not providing hot and cold, remove the cartridge and turn on the water to see if water flows from both ports, then work from there. 


You haven't told us you've done that.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Dunbar here is the face side
Gonna check for trash in cold side tomorrow


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

cold stop might be bad


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

I ass-u-me you have 2 seperate single handle faucets and not a 2 handle delta scaldgard? 

and yes Delta made a 2 handle scaldgard


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> I ass-u-me you have 2 seperate single handle faucets and not a 2 handle delta scaldgard?
> 
> and yes Delta made a 2 handle scaldgard


 I guess you didn't see the pics before you posted. No assumption required and its nothing close to a 2 handle scaldguard. Work on delta much?


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I guess you didn't see the pics before you posted. No assumption required and its nothing close to a 2 handle scaldguard. Work on delta much?


Excuse me I did not see picture of the valve only a 600 cartridge.

The 2 handle scaldgard was produced roughly in the late 90's and was discontinued after a couple of years.

This is what the body look like http://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz1/assocplumbers/delt2handlescaldgard.jpg

I wish I had the other parts, but they were robbed years ago.

I keep this around for people that don't believe Delta made a 2 handle scaldgard


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ive installed alot of the 2 handle scaldguard, and i wish they still made them. one handle controlled pressure and the other temp. i was a great retro for two handle t&s faucets. my code will not allow any tub shower faucet, even in a one for one appplcation that is not pressure balance and scald guard.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

OK, got back around to the dorm that had the problem, trash was in the cold port side, finally after about 1 1/2 hr. got it all out or I hope. Was working when I left this evening. Thanks for all the input from everbody. :thumbsup:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

most of the time if you pull out the cartridge,seats&springs and turn on water you can clean it out with the pressure, if not take a peice of wire and stick it in the port and jiggle it around, usually that works.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've been installing deltas for years and as soon as I saw the cartridge I knew that wasn't the problem. 

Those cartridges proved as reliable as the 1700 series cartridge, they don't die too easily. 

Seat cups and springs are usually the fix.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i still carry that cartridge on the truck and also the push button diverter, theres still alot of them out there!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The 600 cartridge looks nothing like a 2 handle delta scaldguard faucet cartridge. Not even close.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i thought he was talking about a old single handle scoldguard,my mistake tm, when it comes to delta faucets believe me i know what im talking about!!!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> Excuse me I did not see picture of the valve only a 600 cartridge.
> 
> The 2 handle scaldgard was produced roughly in the late 90's and was discontinued after a couple of years.
> 
> ...


 Now does the cartridge pictured here look anything like the 600 cartridge??? 








I sure do not think so.....what say you?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

ignore post 23- ol leak jumped the gun, sorry tm!


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Now does the cartridge pictured here look anything like the 600 cartridge???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll man up and apologize :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> I'll man up and apologize :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


 No need for that PLUM,next week you may feed me my shoe. I hope i can digest it like a man as you did. Everyone makes a mistake if they post enough on here. Theres alot of good info that runs across here. I've learned plenty. Thanks for being a part of it all.


----------

